
Business Secrets Of The Trappists - peter123
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/14/trappist-business-lessons-leadership-management-mepkin1.html
======
cake
I like the idea expressed in this article, working with the faith of a greater
good.

It gives you a reason to sit 8 hours a day on an uncomfortable chair.

------
sgibat
I found this very compelling, very relevant to my personal life. You should
read all four parts.

